# Sattel - Ergon vs SqLab?



## phank61 (18. Dezember 2017)

Tag, 

fahre so um die 7500 km im Jahr. Rennrad mit Prolog Zero und MTB (29er) mit SqLab. Bis zur Umstellung auf SqLab immer Probleme mit dem Sitzen und Taubheitsgefühl gehabt. Das war mit dem Ding weg. Unterdessen kommen aber häufig Entzündungen nahe dem linken Sitzknochen. Haarwurzel entzündet sich, drunter wird es dann auch dicker. Bekomme das einigermaßen in den Griff, dass ich fahren kann aber gut ist es nicht. 

Nun ist der SqLab ja grad der Sattel, bei dem man quasi nur noch auf dem Sitzknochen hockt. 

Gibts hier Leute, die ähnliches haben / kennen und vielleicht Erfahrungen mit den Sätteln von Ergon? 

Grüße von Peter


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Dezember 2017)

ich habe ca. 10 unterschiedliche sättel hier.
mit allen habe ich keine probleme mit taubheitsgefühlen.
nur das sitzen ansich ist auf dem einen oder anderen halt bequemer/ unbequemer.

taubheitsgefühle kommen m.m.n. von einer falschen/ ungeeigneten sitzposition, und nicht unbedingt vom sattel.

fahre sehr gerne den pro turnix in 143 mm breite am mtb und am crosser.
der ergon smr3 in m oder der fizick antares in 143 mm funktionieren aber auch gut an beiden rädern.
wenn ich gestreckter sitze wäre noch der pro turnix in 130 mm vorhanden.

scheuerstellen können auch von der kleidung kommen.


an deiner stelle würde ich mal gucken ob du die sitzposition/ beckenstellung irgendwie beinflussen kannst und mit der sattelbreite spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phank61 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hallo k_star,

Taubheitsgefühl hab ich auch nicht mehr. Sag ich ja, ist seit dem SQlab weg. Allerdings jetzt Scheuerstellen, bei denen die Entzündung länger geht und die sich beginnen zu verkapseln. Von daher interessiert mich der Ergon mal, weil man da m.E. nach nicht nur auf dem Sitzknochen hockt. Wahrscheinlich muss ich mal zu nem Fitting.


----------



## Florent29 (19. Dezember 2017)

Fährst du ein Polster? Und wenn ja, schon mal Chamois Creme probiert? Das soll ja gegen genau die Probleme helfen, die du da beschreibst.

Denn dein Problem liegt ja weniger an der Sattelform, sondern vielmehr an deiner empfindlichen Haut. Und der Ergon hat ja eher mehr Kontaktfläche = mehr Entzündungen.

Ich fahre übrigens ähnlich viel - Rennrad und Singlespeeder mit einem SQLab 611 Race, CC mit einem SqLab 612 und Enduro mit einem SQLab 611 active. Außer auf langen RR-Strecken übrigens ohne Polster und das beinahe täglich. Eine Reizung bleibt da gelegentlich nicht aus, aber mit regelmäßigem Eincremen auch kein Problem.


----------



## Triturbo (19. Dezember 2017)

Oder mehr Sättel probieren. Habe das Problem auch immer mal wieder (Selle Royal und Focus Eigenmarke in letzter Zeit). Auf den Standardsätteln von Stevens und BMC sitze ich hingegen sehr gut. Aber ich liebe meinen Fizik Arione. Mit dem geht wirklich alles. Samstag erst wieder 115 km ohne Probleme zurückgelegt.


----------



## Danimal (19. Dezember 2017)

Ohne Bilder von Deinem Arsch können wir hier überhaupt keine Empfehlungen aussprechen!

Edit: Ich hatte vor Jahren auch mal das von Dir beschriebene Problem. Gelöst hatte ich es damals mit einer Speedneedle Marathon (kein Witz!). Den Sattel fahre ich mittlerweile nicht mehr, aber generell habe ich die Sattelposition über die Jahre etwas abgesenkt, was meiner Meinung nach einen viel größeren Effekt hat als der Sattel selbst. Fährst Du den Sattel eventuell zu hoch?
Mittlerweile komme ich mit so ziemlich jedem Sattel klar, am besten aber mit dem klassischen Flite-Schnitt. Die ganzen Ergo-Teile hasse ich so wie Colani-Mäuse, aber da ist halt jeder Jeck anders.


----------



## phank61 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich lach mich weg! Das Bild von meinem Arsch. Gute Idee aber sag: Willst Du das wirklich sehen?

Das Thema "zu hoch" find ich ganz verfolgenswert. 

Das Problem tritt auch vermehrt auf dem MTB auf. Ich bin neulich mal mit einer neuen Hose gefahren, ohne Polster. War nicht gut. 
Creme nehme ich hin und wieder, eher im Sommer und auf langen Touren oder wenn die Probleme schon beim Anziehen da sind. 
Mitunter vergesse ich das einfach. Feuchtigkeit ist auch ein Thema und bei einer Gore-Hose hab ich das Gefühl, dass es häufiger auftritt. 

Vielleicht lasse ich wirklich mal ein Bikefitting über mich ergehen, denn etwas komplexer ist es ja schon, zumal es nicht nur um die Sattelhöhe geht, sondern auch wie weit vorne oder hinten das Ding ist, der runde Tritt vs. statischer Tritt, Pedalplatten etc. 

Beim MTB werde ich den Sattel mal absenken. Vielleicht baue ich auch mal den Prologo auf das MTB. 

Danke schon mal für die Tipps!


----------



## frogmatic (20. Dezember 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> Die ganzen Ergo-Teile hasse ich so wie Colani-Mäuse


Und ich habe gerade am Wochenende mal endlich den Ergon SMR3 ausprobiert, hat super gepasst bei 4h ohne nennenswerte Pause.

Ich hatte auch immer mal unlustige Stellen - Abhilfe war, nach viel Zeit auf dem Rad Boxershorts statt normaler Unterhosen zu tragen, denn bei denen hat das Bündchen im Alltag auf eben die strapazierten Stellen gedrückt, sodass die sich nicht erholen konnten.
Und Sitzcreme benutze ich auch seit einer Weile.


----------



## Danimal (20. Dezember 2017)

Bei langen Ausfahrten hilft Sitzcreme auf jeden Fall. Und natürlich eine ordentliche Hose. Wichtig ist halt, dass man gar nicht erst was anbrennen lässt, weil der Heilprozess langwierig sein kann. Immer mal wieder die Sitzposition vorne/hinten ändern und gelegentlich im Stehen fahren schadet auch nicht.
Nochmal zum Thema Sattelhöhe: ob ein komplettes Bike-Fitting wirklich notwendig ist, musst Du selbst entscheiden. Ich würde mich erstmal an die Sattelhöhe herantasten. Bei mir reicht schon der Unterschied in der Sohlendicke zwischen Winter- und Sommerschuhen aus, um an der Sattelhöhe drehen zu müssen. Generell würde ich eher mit einem zu niedrigen als mit einem zu hohen Sattel fahren wollen...


----------



## raimi-27 (20. Dezember 2017)

War heuer in der Schweiz Radurlaub bei 9 Tage mit fast 1000km und 20.000hm. Hatte zuhause eigentlich mit den Antares nie Probleme und genau hier hat es angefangen im Schritt linke Seite in der Mulde zwischen Sack und Oberschenkel zu scheuern dazu Pickeln was schmerzhaft war nach langem fahren. Da hieß es Zähne zusammenbeißen.

Ich habe jetzt den Sattel mal auf dem Rennrad gewechselt auf Sqlab 612 Ergowave. Wintertraining auf der Rolle zurzeit und bin begeistert. Hoffe das ich damit auch draußen Glück habe und diese nervigen Scheuerung ade sind im Radurlaub.

Muss auch dazu sagen ich habe mit der Sqlab Schablone die Breite gemessen und hier ergab sich Gesamt 13cm. Daher habe ich einen 13er gewählt. 1h30 damit gefahren auf der Rolle und wusste sofort ne hier werde ich nicht glücklich. Ausgetauscht und mit dem 14cm breiten bin ich echt happy.

Denke das scheuern kommt nicht vom Sitzpolster sondern eher meine empfindliche Haut an deren stellen. Habe zwar eine Sitzcreme (Assos Chamois Creme) verwendet aber half auch nicht. Mal schauen wie die Luxury CC. Chamois Creme ist.

Diese Creme werde ich mir in Zukunft auch besorgen, http://www.ichthyol.de/ichtholan_50.html


----------



## raimi-27 (20. Dezember 2017)

Bikefitting ist so ne Sache. Viele reden groß, machen große Werbung was sie alles können welche Kurse etc. War bei 2 die mit Retül arbeiten. Außer teuer nichts dahinter. So war meine Erfahrung.

Bin dann zu einem gegangen der zugleich die Pedalkraft Messsystem misst und anschaut werend ich trete mit der neuen Position. Hier hat er gesehen am Monitor ohne das ich mitschaue wo es noch zickt und danach hat er die Sattelhöhe leicht nach unten versetzt und es war definitiv besser vom Fahrgefühl her.

Z.b hier, https://www.bikepraxis.at/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DyingOfTheLight (22. Dezember 2017)

Mal einen Ledersattel ausprobiert? Ich komme mit dem Brooks Swift bestens zurecht. Mit dem ganzen Pastikgedöns hatte ich auch immer Probleme. Liegt alerdings scho eine Weile zurück.

Gruß
DoTL


----------



## phank61 (8. Januar 2018)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Hab es zum 23.12. noch geschafft 7,5tsd. Km voll zu bekommen, die letzte Woche den Sattel etwas vor und niedriger. Jetzt erst 35km. Faul und etwas erkältet. Dafür hat der Hintern Ruhe und mal sehen, wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Bikefitting ist so ähnlich wie Arzt, Versicherungsvertreter oder Autowerkstatt. Kann eben auch Mist sein.


----------



## frogmatic (9. Januar 2018)

phank61 schrieb:


> Bikefitting ist so ähnlich wie Arzt, Versicherungsvertreter oder Autowerkstatt. *
> Wenn man weiß, woran man ist, kann es schon zu spät sein*


So!


----------



## Doc Hollyday (7. Juni 2018)

Buxe mit Polster in hart und dünn 
https://www.sq-lab.com/de/one12-bib-short-de.html


----------



## phank61 (7. Juni 2018)

Würde ich sogar mal ausprobieren. 
Fahre jetzt seit nem halben Jahr den Ergon. Knüppelhart die Kiste. 
Mit Ekoi Hose gut, mit der alten Nalini eher eine Qual. 
Nächste Woche starte ich auf eine 12 Tage Tour mit MTB von Stuttgart via Alpencross nach Venedig. 
Da also keine Experimente mehr. 

Danke für den Tipp!


----------

